# White Cloud Mountain Minnow, the Perfect fish.



## CoryWM (Mar 26, 2008)

I wrote an article on this amazing fish. I use it in many setups. I start off many novice hobbyists with this fish also. Anyone keep large schools of White Clouds? I myself am gonna setup a planted tank purely for them soon.

If you've got some extra time, have a read:
http://www.tankgeek.com/2011/01/31/white-cloud-mountain-minnow-perfect-fish


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

They are a very hardy and affordable fish with interesting coloration. I haven't tried to breed these yet but might be willing to make an attempt soon. I've kept them in water from 55f to 80f and they never seemed bothered in any way.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

WCMM have only one drawback: they will jump from open-top tanks. Other than that, they ARE prefect! IMO, when the normal wild-type are in good condition, they are more attractive than any of the "improved" varieties.


----------



## seadreamer90 (Jan 19, 2011)

I enjoyed your article and your enthusiasm. I used to keep a small school of half a dozen or so way back in the day. That was back in my HOB filter days and they loved to swim in the current. 

I've actually been thinking of adding a few to my 40b, which is why I opened this thread to begin with.


----------



## CoryWM (Mar 26, 2008)

Michael said:


> WCMM have only one drawback: they will jump from open-top tanks. Other than that, they ARE prefect! IMO, when the normal wild-type are in good condition, they are more attractive than any of the "improved" varieties.


Yeah they could jump. But just about any other fish could too. Another drawback they have, they like to be fed, and like to have clean water! All joking aside, I couldn't ask for a better fish.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to know where you are buying white clouds for 5/$1

I've never seen them that cheap, even whole sale.


----------



## CoryWM (Mar 26, 2008)

TAB said:


> I want to know where you are buying white clouds for 5/$1
> 
> I've never seen them that cheap, even whole sale.


They're 18 cents wholesale on my list if you buy 50. They get cheaper at 500 and 1000.

From what I can tell, all west coast wholesalers sell them as feeders. Some of them even wholesale danios as feeders also.

Now this is for 1/2 size feeders usually. But definitely they're 18 cents each. My store sells them 4 for a dollar.

Some stores in my area that sell more feeders sell them 5 for a dollar cause they're ordering a couple thousand every week or so.

Pic of my wholesale list:


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

wow, I've never seen them bellow $.22 each in bulk. =(

Normal price retail is between 69-89 cents each locally.

not much freshwater in the area, its mainly salt/reef.


We do see alot of daino and guppys for feeders and super cheap.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Love white clouds. They eat a lot more than normal fish though.


----------



## seadreamer90 (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't remember seeing them retail for less than $1. Although I'm not complaining. You get a lot of fish for your buck with white clouds IMHO.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

these really do like to jump...
the only place i can find them is at petsmart for a buck each.


----------



## JazzyP (Feb 6, 2011)

TAB said:


> I want to know where you are buying white clouds for 5/$1
> 
> I've never seen them that cheap, even whole sale.


Juveniles are sold at the shop where I work for $.20 each, as feeders.


----------



## Siberian (Jan 16, 2011)

TAB said:


> I want to know where you are buying white clouds for 5/$1
> 
> I've never seen them that cheap, even whole sale.


I bought some in Grand Rapids,MI 2 weeks ago for less than that even. They keep a fairly large tank at the LFS with a sign on it saying 'great for feeding small carnivores / tank cycling' and sell them 6/$1.

What they are selling are very very young (only about 1cm long). I bought 2 dozen for a 50g tank I bought off craigslist as something to test it out (make sure it had no soap/etc in it) and to keep long term after that, figured it was an easy fish to have in a walstad style planted tank while it got started. When the employee there getting them out of the tank asked what they were for and I said I planned to keep them in a planted tank he tossed in a few extra. I think I left with almost 30 for $4. They are impossible to count, they move around too fast and all look the same. He said most folks buying them are just buying them as feeders.

I honestly half expected some to die (I'm a real newbie at this fish thing, this is my first tank), but well none have so far. They seem to grow pretty fast too.


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

I could not agree more about the White Clouds. They are absolutely stanning fish - and if they like the tank their colours develop, more red is seen and their bodies shimmer with delicate silver colour. I have got the Golden ones as well together with the original ones. They live with red cherry shrimps and Amanos. The tank is planted and the whole lot seems to be happy in each others company. It is truly my busiest tank as all inhabitants move all the time and interact with each other. Imagine specks of bright red with the green background of plants!
I am trying to keep this tank planted and populated based loosely on East Asian theme and was considering adding some different fish - but ended up adding more Minnows. 
I was quite surprised to know that they actually sell fish in the States as feeder fish though. I cannot imagine going into a LFS and seeing a tank labelled as fish for feeding other fish... Honest - yes, but still cruel.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

They are nice. I once had this deformed white cloud guy that lived for years. He just kept trucking while all the other fish slowly passed. 
The only qualm I have is with those recommending too small tanks for them. In my opinion, they need more swimming room than say small, more expensive tetras even though they get labeled a beginner fish.


----------

